# How Fast is Nano USM Compared to STM?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2016)

```
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/SPj5NxH7WWU" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>In case you missed it, the above video shows the autofocus speed difference between the Nano USM version of the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS and the STM version. The difference in this controlled test by Canon is definitely quite obvious.</p>
<p>What will be the first EF lens with Nano USM technology? I think we may find out at NAB in April.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Gnocchi (Feb 19, 2016)

50 mm ef 1.4 with nano usm!!
Bets anyone?


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 19, 2016)

I had to watch it twice as I was not sure what I was watching, but yes the AF speed is apparently much faster on the nano. Impressive.

How if, at all, will this affect L lenses in the future?


----------



## Nininini (Feb 19, 2016)

omg nice

Nano USM 24mm and 40mm pancake lenses please!!!!


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 19, 2016)

So this micro-USM, like ring USM, is faster then STM. Not a real shocker. However, could they have exaggerated the test anymore? I mean going from infinity to MFD and back is almost an academic test only. I'm guessing real world use won't feel significantly different.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 19, 2016)

Faster speed is nice but the shocker is the included lens hood...amazing!


Seriously i can't wait for reviewers to test out the optics compared to the STM.


----------



## arcer (Feb 19, 2016)

Nininini said:


> omg nice
> 
> Nano USM 24mm and 40mm pancake lenses please!!!!



I don't know but looking at the introduction video of the new kit, I don't think the new tech will fit or be needed in the pancakes. Furthermore, the pancakes now are using a micro version of STM already, therefore the pancakes will most likely be getting a micro version that can't be compared with the full tech. But hopefully still a bit faster than the "micro"STM.

Video of the new tech: https://youtu.be/Fj2O7ZUS_Xk?t=3m10s


----------



## arcer (Feb 19, 2016)

I would rather like them or some reviewers to compare the new nanoUSM version against the STM and much more older USM version in still AF.

They have a demonstration of the speed of the AF in video but haven't created a comparison video with the STM yet. Another thing I would like to see.

Video AF demo: https://youtu.be/PZs7GsCK0CQ


----------



## kozakm00 (Feb 19, 2016)

I tried nano USM yesterday on the press conference and never seen lens focuisng that fast, really really impressive and the video represents the speed very well.

In Liveview mode, the speed of refocusing is the same, but there are some delays at the very beggining, before lens starts to move and at the end, before camera confirms focus.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovely. Now put this nano USM stuff in higher end EOS-M lenses.

- A


----------



## hubie (Feb 19, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> I had to watch it twice as I was not sure what I was watching, but yes the AF speed is apparently much faster on the nano. Impressive.
> 
> How if, at all, will this affect L lenses in the future?



I would say it depends on the weight of the elemtns that have to be moved, wether or not you can make such a "nano USM" feasable ^^.


----------



## acoll123 (Feb 19, 2016)

70-200 f/2.8


----------



## midluk (Feb 19, 2016)

If I see it correctly, nano USM has the same problems as STM:
no distance scale and only focus by wire.

So I don't think it will just replace normal USM for the L lenses.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 19, 2016)

midluk said:


> If I see it correctly, nano USM has the same problems as STM:
> no distance scale and only focus by wire.
> 
> So I don't think it will just replace normal USM for the L lenses.



Nano USM for EF-M and EF-S kit lenses, sure.

But keep the real deal USM for EF glass, please. The future 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM had better not be focus by wire / lack a distance scale / etc.

- A


----------

